# Cut-out or notch instead of cabinet hardware? help on design please



## Kwit (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all

I am designing a kitchen island with recessed drawers and a door

I want to make a shallow notch at the top of the drawer face instead of using cabinet pulls or knobs

Anybody have any pics, advice or resources to help me with my design?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Kwit, Allan Little is your man.


----------

